# You know you're a guitar geek when....



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

At last night's Blue Rodeo show in Toronto, when opener Luke Doucet switched from his usual Gretsch to a Tele, he mentioned that he had it made at "this guitar store on Queen Street West called Capsule Music". I let out a big loud "Whooo!" and then realized to my embarrassment that I was the only person in Massey Hall who had cheered -- although my date said she thought she heard one other cheer from the other side of the hall.


----------



## firstfret (Mar 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with showing enthusiasm at a concert! Bet by the end of it all everyone else was WOOHOOing right along with ya. Way to go:bow:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought there'd be more gear geeks there who would appreciate the shout-out to Capsule. Guess not. 

But I'm hoping Luke appreciated it! 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it.

I've been the only one in a crowded movie theater to laugh at something--in some cases I cracked up--not just a small laugh--but a full bore cracking up.

So what? I found something funny.

You found something you thought worth cheering or whooping.
Hardly inappropriate.


----------

